
Continuous Integration. CircleCI vs. Travis CI vs. Jenkins - Djangostars
https://hackernoon.com/continuous-integration-circleci-vs-travis-ci-vs-jenkins-41a1c2bd95f5#.pj5vi8wjc
======
HammadB
does anyone do hosted aaS Jenkins?

